# 3 wood going sky high



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2012)

On occasions of late my 3 wood off the tee is going 150 yards up in the air,and about 80 yrds up the fairway.
These shots are going straight.
I have been practicing my 3 wood a lot of late,i have been trying to stay central over the ball.
One thing i think it might be,is my weight transfer,could this be the problem?
Or is it something im missing.
I dont tee the ball up high either.
When i catch it it flies,and in general im very happy with it,however 2 or 3 shots a round
go sky high and obviously i would like to eradicate this.
Your thoughts would be appreciated,thx


----------



## bobmac (Mar 26, 2012)

When you hit the high ones, do you also take a divot?
And where do you have the ball in your stance?


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd be interested in this thread as I'm having massive problems with my 3 wood off the tee.  Pulling it ridiculously at the moment, but I'm setting mine up in my stance like a driver... Which I'm thinking is wrong.

Anyway, dont wanna hijack your question.


----------



## Twire (Mar 26, 2012)

I get the same problem with my 3 wood, it tends to be when I come in to steep.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2012)

bobmac said:



			When you hit the high ones, do you also take a divot?
And where do you have the ball in your stance?
		
Click to expand...




Yes Bob that has happened,i have tried to take the club away lower.
Am i coming in to steep like Twire suggests.
Any drills?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 26, 2012)

I would say that it is a bit steep which is either the ball too far back in your stance (doubtful), head getting too far passed the ball at impact (possible).
Or, as the angle of attack is a bit steep, it will more than likely be out to in.
Try making sure the head stays level with or just behind the ball until after impact. That should help


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I would say that it is a bit steep which is either the ball too far back in your stance (doubtful), head getting too far passed the ball at impact (possible).
Or, as the angle of attack is a bit steep, it will more than likely be out to in.
Try making sure the head stays level with or just behind the ball until after impact. That should help
		
Click to expand...





Thanks Bob and Twire,all those things sound like me.
I definately have an out to in swing.
I think the main thing is the steep attack.
Can this also happen if you stand to close to the ball.


----------



## Junior (Mar 26, 2012)

I think its because deep down it knows its on its last legs and your sorely tempted by an RBZ.  Simple solution is to shell out the cash for a new 3 wood and its bound to behave itself then


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2012)

Ive tried the RBZ and the R11.
Didnt like either as much as my Burner,and they were shorter.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 26, 2012)

Can this also happen if you stand to close to the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it can do


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 26, 2012)

I have had this problem caused by leaving weight on the back foot and too steep approach to the ball, often tee gets buried as you hit the ground instead of sweeping it away.

I would look at poor weight shift assuming ball is in sensible location


----------

